# Benchmarks: GTX 280/GTX260 vs. HD 3870 X2



## Newzbitch (2. Juni 2008)

Wie es scheint, sind einige interne Nvidia-Folien im Internet aufgetaucht. Nachdem bereits die Preisgestaltung geleaked ist, sind nun auch relative Vergleichs-Benchmarks in einschlägigen Foren zu bewundern. Bei Xtremesystems.org hat man sich zumindest die Mühe gemacht, die Skalierung statistisch korrekt darzustellen. Im Folgenden findet ihr das Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle: Xtremesystems.org


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2008)

Ähnelt sehr stark der Folie aus dieser News: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...280-2-5x-faster-than-3870-x2-slide-tells.html


----------



## jetztaber (2. Juni 2008)

Naja, immerhin mag die Skalierung dieses mal korrekt sein, andererseits habe ich heute irgendwo gelesen, dass Nvidia für diesen Test nicht die 'frischesten' AMD-Treiber verwendet hat. Es soll, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, der Catalyst 8.5 sein, der hier verwendet wird.

Ich lass mich wie immer gerne eines besseren belehren! 

*edit*
Belehre mich gerade mal selbst:
Es wurde der 8.3 verwendet. Der ist jetzt mal so drei Monate alt.


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Juni 2008)

jop, sieht verdammt ähnlich aus... und auch hier halte ich es für unfug.
das ist gerede über ungelegte Eier...
Solange, bis ich echte Benchmark ergebnisse mit Infos über den benchmark sehe, bezweifel ich, ob die die neuen Karten überhaupt 2x schneller sind als ne x2 karte.


----------



## mille25 (2. Juni 2008)

also so gut werden sie denke ich mal nicht sein, das wäre ja krank


----------

